
Laurie Voss, NPM co-founder, resigns - JacobHenner
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/18/npm_uninstall_cofounder_global/
======
meconium
Paul Krill @ InfoWorld reports npm disputes the rumors of the public
registry's demise. [https://www.infoworld.com/article/3412143/npm-free-public-
ja...](https://www.infoworld.com/article/3412143/npm-free-public-javascript-
registry-will-continue.html)

------
ilaksh
If it's true that they want to kill the public registry, that means I may need
to seriously investigate Entropic as an alternative. I almost feel like
migrating away from the normal registry is an ethical issue now. What
percentage of popular packages are available in Entropic? If someone else's
repo is not in there, can I add it for them?

~~~
tracker1
The github registry may be another reasonable alternative... not to mention
linking git hashes directly, but that has other issues.

------
prepend
How is a package manager for open source packages supposed to be profitable?
This seems like a big risk for NPM Inc considering other languages, PyPi,
CRAN, CPAN, don’t have VC-backed startups running their sites and they seem to
be fine.

~~~
mi100hael
They sell into large companies with an enterprise support contract and some
additional features. A lot of companies want to run their own registries for
private modules & such. Pretty much the same market/business model as other
similar tools (particularly Java-oriented) like Nexus & Artifactory.

